# Novosibirsk. Open thread



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting these interesting pictures of one of the main stops along the Trans Siberian Express! 

Looks nice. But most get a little chilly up there during the long winters?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, nice photos from Novosibirsk


----------



## RagazzoSiberiano (Oct 6, 2008)

*The Annual Interweek in Novosibirsk State University*:

International Arbat: a set of kiosks with souvenirs and food from different countries. I talked to guys from Turkey, Chinese and Japanese exchange students. At the stage there was the concert of national folk music.

View the album


View in album


View in album

A group of Japanese students sang at the stage:

View in album

The flamenko dancer:

View in album

Some Turkish food at their kiosk:

View in album

The Chinese kiosk with the Foreign Language Department students:

View in album


View in album


View in album

*The Rock Concert*
This is the traditional ending of the Interweek.

View in album


View in album


View in album


View in album


View in album


View in album


View in album

Fortunately most of the girls were "normal":

View in album

View in album

View in album


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Soviet architecture there is amazing kay:.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

It's the building named Manhattan:











It's the office building named "The Cobra":


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice girls


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Views of the downtown:





















Lenin Street:











It's the office building Kronos:











These old houses were built in early twentieth century:































The office buildings:











Dimitrov Prospect:











Novosibirsk Zoo:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovely views kay:.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Merchant mansion (built in 1908):











Lenin Street:





















The open-air exhibition:











The Theatre of Opera & Ballet:







































































Former rental house (built in the early twentieth century)


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTree by Hilton:



















































Schetinkin Street:











The main street of the city - The Red Avenue (Krasny Prospekt):


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Impressive city!

It looks very spacious. It also looks like a very car-oriented place, but also very walkable and pedestrian friendly at the same time, with a lot of parks, etc.

Keep the photos coming! I'd be interested to see how it looks during winter.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Never heard of this big city, but it looks oké to me. Nice mixture of old and new, urban and green spaces.
Thanks!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a few pictures made in 2008-2009

The autumn. Pervomayskiy Park












Comfortably Numb said:


> I'd be interested to see how it looks during winter.


The Catholic Church. The temperature was -30 degrees celsius:











On the eve of the New Year some houses are decorated like these:































The House of Culture:











Pervomayskiy Park:











Winter road:











Folk celebrations:











Ice sculptures:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Snow Novosibirsk. "The Little Glob":











The fountain on Pimenov Square:































The building on Lunincev Square:











Kirov Park (it is also called "Devil's Mound"):











Holodilnaya Street:































Pervomayskiy Park. The drummers:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk is the third largest city in Russia and the largest city in Siberia. The city, which before the revolution was called Novonikolaevsk, arose in 1893 at the intersection of the Trans-Siberian railroad end the river Ob. This year marks 117 years of Novosibirsk. City Day celebrations will be held on June 27. On the eve of the City Day, I want to introduce you to some historic buildings in Novosibirsk, built in the early twentieth century.

The former apartment house, built in 1910:































Kainskaya Street:











The former house of trader Kuklin (built in 1910):































The former house of philistine Rubtsov (built in 1910):































The historic building (built in 1910):





















The historic buildings on 1905 Year Street:











The manor of furrier Kopylov (built in 1901):



















































The School - now it is the high sports school (built in 1910-1912). Unfortunately the main facade of the building is not visible from behind the trees:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Near the Palace of culture for railwaymen











The office building "Greenwich":































1905 Year Street:











Narymskiy Park:







































































Narymskiy Park. Monument to victims of political repression:











The stone, which is set in the centre of the monument, is from the branch penalty of Siblag (Siberian prison camp), which was in town Iskitim:











The building of the bank "Russkiy standart" ("Russian standard"):


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice historic buildings, they got me staring!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Dwellings "Sozvezdie" ("Constellation"):











Cafe:





















On the cafe roof:





















View from the cafe roof:











People on the streets:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The 8th Sky Party. Part I.*

Every year the summer festival of architecture and design "Golden capital" is held in Novosibirsk. In this summer I took part in the party "The 8th Sky" and therefore I was able to take photos of Novosibirsk from a height of 81,8 metres.

The party was held on the roof of the dwelling "7th Sky" (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59657931&postcount=37):











The southern part of Novosibirsk:











The south-western part of Novosibirsk:











The central part of Novosibirsk:





















The other two dwellings of the complex "7th Sky":





















Some views from the roof of "7th Sky":































*To be continued...*


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

wahoo , really good 6


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The 8th Sky Party. Part II.*

The views from the roof:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The 8th Sky Party. Part III.*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The 8th Sky Party. Part IV.*

The evening:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The 8th Sky Party. Part V.*

The architects, designers, students of Novosibirsk State Academy of Architecture & Fine Arts, artists and other people from Novosibirsk on the roof:





































































































Rock'n'roll on the roof:



















































Novosibirsk photographer who makes pictures of cities from the roofs. His photos of Novosibirsk, Moscow, Saint-Petersburg and other Russian cities you can be found here: http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/










That's all.

P.S. It's me on the roof


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The small houses in Novosibirsk:







































































The Advent Christian Church:











Front garden:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Rainy evening walk:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for posting all of the pictures and sharing Novo with us! It looks beautiful.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The dormitory of Novosibirsk State Academy of Water Transport:



















































A building in Krasnyi Prospect (Red Avenue):


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The bust to Dostoevskiy:









































"We all live in yellow submarine..."


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The dwellings in Kirov Street:











Frunze Street:











The dwelling in Timiryazev Street:





















The office building "Klarus":


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

"Klarus" & the entrance to Novosibirsk Zoo. Novosibirsk Zoo is one of the best Russian and world zoos. There is one of the best collection of Felidae (the cat family) and weasel in the world. Descendants of some rare species of animals (like river otter, mottled polecat, Siberian Grouse, Kamchatka snow sheep and others) were gotten in Novosibirsk Zoo for the first time.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

A chapel:











Berdsk highway:































Potaninskaya Street:









































Krasnyi Prospect (Red Avenue):





















Romanov Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Berdsk Highway & Bolshevistskaya Street:





























































The Archangel Michael Church:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The bar "Guevara":











The office building "Lanta Centre":





























































Kommunisticheskaya Street:









































Krasnyi Prospect (Red Avenue):











Vokzalnaya Magistral:





















Lenin Square. Opera and Ballet Theatre:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Wooden architecture:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Publishing house "Sovetskaya Sibir" ("Soviet Siberia"):











Publising house is decorated by mosaic picture:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a balcony:











Sovietskaya Street:



















































Novosibirsk Humanities Institute:































Sverdlov Street:































Kommunisticheskaya Street. The blue glass building is called "Blue tooth", "Batman" and "Horned". These names are thought by citizens.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Picture Page | Oleg Nesterov | Temples of Russia


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

In Academgorodok:











Novosibirsk storage pool near Novosibirsk hydro power. It is called Ob sea by people living in Novosibirsk.











The Archistratigus Michael Church:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking, very nice photo-updates from Novosibirsk


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

In Academgorodok:































Novosibirsk storage pool ("Ob Sea"):









































The Archistratigus Michael Church:









































Novosibirsk Christian Presbyterian Church:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Dzerzhinsky Prospect:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks 4 sharing your photos. Novosibirsk is one of those cities I've never been and probably that will never happen. But I ve been always exited to know how it looks over there. Your photos show me nice city. If I take once the Siberian express I will stop there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice updates about Novosibirsk


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Office building "Klarus":











Lenin Street:











Bolshevistskaya Street:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely pictures, good job!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The first snow in Novosibirsk*

The first snow usually falls in Novosibirsk at the end of October. But this year the first snow fell on November 10.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The next day after an overnight snowfall*

Philharmonic Chamber Hall (former Lenin House):











The Garden of Heroes Of Revolution:



















































Maxim Gorkiy Street:











In the downtown:











The St. Nicolas Chapel:











A snow-covered traffic lights:











So-called "House of dockers":











Fabrichnaya Street:











The House of workers of Novosibirsk River Port:





















The view from the window of my house:











The view from the porch of my house:











Snow-covered forest park:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

A view of the downtown:





















Kamenskaya Magistral:











Lanta-Center:





















Sibrevkom Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The monument to the first traffic light:





















Garin-Mikhailovsky Square. 1:42 AM.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Hotel DoubleTree by Hilton.* Winter evening. -31 degrees celsius (-23,8 Fahrenheit).















































































































"The Little Ball" and the hotel DoubleTree by Hilton:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those winter views of Novosibirsk are beautiful, great


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The annual Siberian festival of the snow sculptures began in Novosibirsk. Sculptors at work:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Winter sunday walking*











Pervomayskiy Garden:































The Cross, established by the Armenian community:





















Chaplygin Street:





















Sverdlov Street:





















Winter views:





















Evening:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The kindergarden:

















































































Sunset:





















Stained glass of a restaurant:





















Revolyutsii Street:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*XI International Siberian Festival of the snow sculptures.*

More my pictures and Russian text: http://d-popovskiy.livejournal.com/9038.html


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Akadempark under construction*

Akadempark is a Novosibirsk technology park on the basis of *Akademgorodok*. The idea of creating this technology park originated in 2006. Then the concept was created, some projects were designed, utilities were built etc. Finally, the first building of Akadempark was commissioned in 2010.





















The first building of Akadempark is the Center for Technological Support:











Complex of laboratory and industrial buildings under construction:







































































The Center for Innovative Technology & the Center for collective use under construction:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Theatre of Musical Comedy:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

--->


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Pervomayskiy Square:











The embankment:









































Shallowing of the Ob:











The Ob & the Left Bank:





















The bridge across the Ob:











Rowan-tree:


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

Novosibirsk Scientific Center "Akademgorodok"


























http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2450.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice photos....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

*Linguine*, thank you for your comment :cheers2:


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2721.html


----------



## Russlund (Nov 12, 2007)

http://russlund-nsk.livejournal.com/2920.html


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Andrey Kryachkov* is a Siberian architect who designed many buildings in Novosibirsk. The monument to Kryachkov was erected in Novosibirsk in 2008:











In 2011 the memorial plaque to this architect was installed on the main facade of the building of Novosibirsk State Academy of Architecture & Arts:











The inscription on the memorial plaque reads "Andrey Dmitrievich Kryachkov - the founder of Architectural Education in Siberia":











*And now I want to show some buildings designed by Kryachkov*

Trade Building. Built in 1910.































City school. Built in 1912.































City school. Built in 1911.































City school. Built in 1912.































Andreevskaya school. Built in 1910-1912.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The building of Commercial housing of Branch of Bogorodsk-Glukhovskaya manufactory. Built in 1914-1916.































Invalids House. Built in 1915-1925.









































State Bank. Built in 1930.





















100 Flats House. Built in 1937.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, nice updates from Novosibirsk


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Academpark* is an integrated technology park with a special research, technology and business infrastructure creating an ideal environment for the development of innovative startups and existing innovative businesses. This is a place where R&D turns into industrial technologies.

Academpark is located on the territory of Novosibirsk Akademgorodok, which has been engaged in successful development and implementation of R&D results for many years.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Office building "Sun City"*































*Drawing on the sidewalk*











*New Year coming soon*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice photos from Novosibirsk....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Regional Centre for the development of football (soccer) "Zarya" with covered playing field.* It is the largest covered football complex in Siberia. The complex includes a football playing field (105 x 68 meters), the spectator stands at 3.5 thousand seats, a game room for mini-soccer, strength training rooms, 4 general physical training rooms, a conference hall for 40 seats, various administrative and technical rooms, locker rooms, showers, dressing rooms.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Troitskiy public garden*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Cathedral of Trinity & St. Vladimir*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*NEW YEAR IN NOVOSIBIRSK*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*New Novosibirsk Astrophysical Center with Planetarium.* Opening in February 2012


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The XII Siberian snow sculpture festival*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novosibirsk Expocentre*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Big Novosibirsk Planetarium*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Big Novosibirsk Planetarium*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous new photos of Novosibirsk....thank you.kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Novosibirsk


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Planetariums Day in Novosibirsk*

It's me sitting on a bed of nails










More pics about Planetariums Day in Novosibirsk in next posts


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Planetariums Day in Novosibirsk*


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Man, I'm moving to Novosibirks, definetely.

Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Old wooden house. Built in 1910.*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice photos from Novosibirsk


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Kulikov House. Built in 1917.*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Novosibirsk


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos from Novosibirsk...kay:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice Siberian town :cheers:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Fayzukhanov House. Built in 1914*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*"Summer Begins In Pobeda" is a festivity near the cinema called "Pobeda" ("Victory")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The governor of Novosibirsk Region:











The mayor of Novosibirsk:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The opening of the monument to Russian Emperor Alexander III*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Concert in honor of the opening the monument to Russian Emperor Alexander III*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Park, named Beginning of City*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The monument to the Russian Emperor Alexander III*





















*Some views*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Old wooden house. Built in the late XIXth century*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Novosibirsk once again


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novosibirsk reservoir (The Ob Sea)*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Some pics from my city:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Nakhalovka* is one of the criminal places of Novosibirsk. This area can be called even slums. In the early twentieth century, people illegally seized the land and built houses here. Furthermore, in the early twentieth century a number of industries was located in Nakhalovka. I made photos of some old buildings remaining from these industries.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Photos of Nakhalovka*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Remains of the former skinnery, built in 1915*









































*Remains of the slaughterhouse, built in 1916*





















*The residential building for the workers of the slaughterhouse. Built in the early 20th century.*



















































*The former residential building for the workers of the slaughterhouse. Built in the early 20th century.*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Anomalous frost in Novosibirsk*

*-36.6 Degrees Celsius*































*Sunrise*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Anomalous frost in Novosibirsk*

*The views when the temperature was 10 degrees Celsius below zero. It's normal for December:*





















*The same views when the temperature was 33 degrees Celsius below zero. It's anomalous frost for December:*





















*The photos which I took in my backyard:*





































































































P.S. Some Siberian people swim in the lakes when outdoors temperature is 35 degrees Celsius below zero :nuts:










The last photo isn't taken by me. The source - http://news.ngs.ru/more/878387/


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Anomalous frost in Novosibirsk*









































*A sad box:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very beautiful & crisp winter shots there.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*December, 2012. Anomalous frost in Novosibirsk*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

May 1st, traveled to Novosibirsk. City wakes up after winter 

Red avenue. Blocked because of the holiday.














Lenin Square. Blocked because of the holiday.










Opera theater:


Back view:












In Central Park:




Park "Birch Grove":






Monstration:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

What was the march for?


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

600West218 said:


> What was the march for?


What do you mean?


----------



## infest (Jun 19, 2007)

600West218 said:


> What was the march for?


It's called "The Monstration". This march takes place every year on the 1st of may, it's against commonness, daily routine, stagnation and narrow-mindness. Something like that.:nuts:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I can see one of the signs is saying where is my twin brother. (I think)

P.S. Great photos.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novosibirsk Akademgorodok*

Morskoy Prospect



















































House of Scholars of the Siberian Branch of the Russian Academy of Sciences. Built in 1962-1968


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novosibirsk Akademgorodok*

Ylyich Street


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok

Cinema "Akademia". Built in 1962.











Public Shopping Center. Built in 1964. The project of the Public Shopping Center in Akademgorodok was exhibited at the 1967 World Fair in Montreal.









































The hotel "Zolotaya Dolina" & Post office. Built in 1966









































Novosibirsk State University


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great photos and I enjoyed looking at them.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice thread!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok: Novosibirsk State University


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok: Novosibirsk State University


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok: Zolotodolinskaya Street


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok: Zolotodolinskaya Street


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Novosibirsk Akademgorodok: Zolotodolinskaya Street


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Great thread and really nice city  However I don't like these new apartment towers (with maybe a few exceptions) but these old houses are really great, architectural gems!


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The festival "Summer begins in Pobeda" (Pobeda (Victory) is a name of Novosibirsk cinema)*

Jazz-band "Sibirskiy Diksilend" ("Siberian Dixieland"):





























































Musical group "Shtrih Kot":































Alexey Pystin Trio & CQ-Plam:





















The singer Paulette McWilliams from USA:


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*Novosibirsk people*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks much for the people shots. Cities without people are sterile so these pictures are great. They show the life of the city.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The neighbourhood "Kedrovy" ("Cedrine")*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The nice colourful columns in pic 2 seem to be inspired a little by Hundertwasserhaus
in Vienna. 


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...edia/File:2007_Zoli_Wien_002_(6937973784).jpg


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Novosibirsk :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Novosibirsk


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#365/1: So nice, surovy_mag! kay:
And interesting to see the inside of the underground!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------

